# 3 Mixtapes for ya - Electro House - DnB - Dubstep



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

I have a play every now and then, done with my own fair mitts :thumb:. Each one an hour or so long Would appreciate your feedback if poss :thumb:

DnB - The Green Room Mix
The Green Room Mix

Electro House - the 'Roll em up' Mix
The Roll em Up Mix

Dubstep - ****ney Bang
****ney Bang


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

nice work


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I used to enjoy having a play myself. I've went for the electro house as that is more my scene. Nice mixtape.

My only feedback would be basd around song choice, it starts pretty hard and I think the Rihanna is a little chilled for the second song in.

Some good tunes in there though


----------

